# Backyard update



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

just a few pics


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

few more


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Can you come do my backyard? Love the rock patio. 
Great pics!!


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

GREAT YARD! really interested on how you did the patio...we're in the planning stage of extending our current patio and landscaping....like to rock look instead of glaring concrete any instructions or where to go for how to is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Back breaking labor is a good start. Here is a link, not quite the way we did it but its a idea.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/gl_design_patios_decks/article/0,,HGTV_3568_1378815,00.html


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*Back breaking work*

Speaking of back breaking work in the back yard, just finished this pond. Actually I've already had to tear the waterfall down and rebuild it because it was leaking all my water out. Looks better now IMO.


----------

